# Binding Recommendations



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

sounds like a man looking for rome targas if you ask me...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Perpetual3am said:


> I just snapped my Burton Custom Ltd bindings last night while trying 360s in the park and need a new pair by early next week. Looking to spend around $200-$300. My boot size 10.5-11 and I weigh around 200 depending on my beer intake. My riding style is mostly freeride, although lately I've been getting into 180s and 360s and going into the park a bit more. I really liked the toe-cap on the Customs, so I'd like to get something similar. Was thinking that I might upgrade to Cartels, but I'd like to see what others may recommend.
> 
> I tried searching but after looking through a few pages I think it would be easier if people just threw out their 2 cents. Thanks!


I have brand new Cartels I can sell you for 200$... I rode on 'em 3 times, and they're way too flimsy for my 260lbs bomber style... I have 'em on kijiji, check it out. 

Burton bindings - Calgary Sports Goods For Sale - Kijiji Calgary


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

unless burton is that hard to get out of america thats a redic price...you can get last years for 120 or this years for 150 new...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmmm... really? I got 'em shipped to my door from Axis for 236 bucks, and I grew up with the owner of that place... Hardly think he'd rip me off... I seen 'em in Canmore for 260 bucks... but in my opinion they're not worth 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Burton Snowboard Bindings from BoardZone.com

Top row, far right. I'll dump mine for 175 bucks, plus shipping.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> Hmmm... really? I got 'em shipped to my door from Axis for 236 bucks, and I grew up with the owner of that place... Hardly think he'd rip me off... I seen 'em in Canmore for 260 bucks... but in my opinion they're not worth 2 cents.


If you're not in Canada you got ripped off for sure. Cartels are selling for around $150 here in the states. 

I have a set of 09' cartels and they are a nice set of all mountain bindings but, for the OP I would also recommend Rome targas. They are still enough for all mountain but has the adjustability and flexability to go inthe park when called for duty.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

yea i would ebay some romes


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I do live in Canada. I guess i'll have to sell these in Canada too!


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Vin: I'd have to do some shopping around before I'd commit to buying used bindings, although the price is good if they are in mint condition.

Thanks for the suggestion on the Targas I'll check them out at my shop as they seem to be exactly what I'm looking for. Keep'em coming if people have other ideas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh they're mint alright... check out the link to the kijiji ad I posted earlier in this thread. Took me 3 days to find out that these weren't for me. The supermodel didn't fare quite as well, with a nice base gouge. I'm more or less stuck with that board, but the bindings might as well be new...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Get Union Forces!!! They Rock and only sell for about a little over a hundred bucks. I just got a pair for $111.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

heyy where did u get the union forces from i have been looking online for a pair S/M. Im thinking of getting them but i cant find them online anywhere for a reasonable price, everywhere is sold out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

*What's your boot*

Here's the link to the Union sizing chart:

Union Binding Sizing Chart | evo

I'm not sure what boot size you wear but if it's anything from a 7-10 then Sierra snowboard has a pair of M/L that should fit you. If you use anything smaller then I think you'll have to use a youth binding. Plus I don't think Union makes the forces in Small/med they only make the Cadets in Sm/Med. If you want them Sierra snowboard has a few pairs for 54 bucks. Here's the link;

Union Snowboard Bindings Union Cadet Youth Snowboard Bindings

I would call Sierra snowboard or Union up just to make sure you're getting the right size binding for your boot.

Oh and here's the link for the Med/Lg Union forces for $100 from Sierra snowboard. Sierra is definitely a reputable site to get snow gear from.

Union Snowboard Bindings Union Force Snowboard Bindings


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Perpetual3am said:


> I just snapped my Burton Custom Ltd bindings last night while trying 360s in the park and need a new pair by early next week. Looking to spend around $200-$300. My boot size 10.5-11 and I weigh around 200 depending on my beer intake. My riding style is mostly freeride, although lately I've been getting into 180s and 360s and going into the park a bit more. I really liked the toe-cap on the Customs, so I'd like to get something similar. Was thinking that I might upgrade to Cartels, but I'd like to see what others may recommend.
> 
> I tried searching but after looking through a few pages I think it would be easier if people just threw out their 2 cents. Thanks!


If you're fast, Brociety has some cartels on right now for $99


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Only 150 for cartels in the US!?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

get rome targas


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

thanks socal my bad yea i meant M/L im size 8 boot lolz but yea i was going to get them but by the time i had gotten all the money together for it they had sold out, so i just ordered the Ride NRc's today and i heard there good quality bindings like the forces thanks. i got them for $110 only like 10 dollars more


----------

